# Applied top poison



## Tony AZ

Found this 2/1/2 in poison the other day in an antique shop/ how come this one has no bums or ridges on it -like most poisons do ? Is this a common one ? It's pretty plain . Thanks Tony AZ... Says STRYCHNIA POISON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Hey Tony what part of the state you in? I'm in Tombstone.


----------



## Tony AZ

bullhead city az/ across the river from Laughlin Nevada..Tony AZ


----------



## SoCal_bottle

I frequent Laughlin a bunch! Uncle lives in Fort Mojave.


----------



## Poison_Us

It's a KO-4. Somewhat scarce if I remember. At work and do t have my books.


----------



## Ken_Riser

Tony AZ said:


> Found this 2/1/2 in poison the other day in an antique shop/ how come this one has no bums or ridges on it -like most poisons do ? Is this a common one ? It's pretty plain . Thanks Tony AZ... Says STRYCHNIA POISON.


Is that a flippie top like beer bottled can't see dark top?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony AZ




----------



## sandchip

Tooled top, not applied, but hand blown nonetheless.  Nice bottle!


----------

